
Computing Timeline - jfe
https://bopwerks.github.io/timeline.html
======
jfe
I'm compiling a computing research publication/invention "greatest hits" to
help myself and others learn what's already been done, and avoid, as Alan Kay
would say, "reinventing the flat tire." Your suggestions for noteworthy
publications or inventions are welcome.

~~~
greenyoda
This would be a lot more useful if it had more information. For example:

\- A brief explanation of why each item is significant to the history of
computer science.

\- Links to the articles (if available), and links to sources like Wikipedia
articles that describe the work.

